# new rifle questions



## pockets (Dec 27, 2007)

looking at buying a new rifle, am considering rem 700 270
or browning a bolt 270 wsm
will be used mostly for elk, moose and occasionally deer
anyone's thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are splitting hairs with the calibers. I shoot 270's and kill all the game you mentioned. The regular .270s are less expensive and much more readily available than the fad magums.

Both rifles are proven designs. I have a bunch of the Brownings - I like the gun and I like the thumb safety.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree on the caliber comments. I have also like the Brownings I have shot and handled, but I have not owned one.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I would personally go a little larger on caliber for the simple fact that the next bullet is 7mm and the bullets weigh considerably more, I am just prejudiced because I have seen several elk run off after being shot with 270's as for guns they are both great guns


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I would personally go a little larger on caliber for the simple fact that the next bullet is 7mm and the bullets weigh considerably more, I am just prejudiced because I have seen several elk run off after being shot with 270's as for guns they are both great guns


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

If elk and moose are going to be your primary quarry, then I would suggest a caliber starting with the number 3! :lol: Seriously, the others you mentioned are definitely adequate, but why settle for adequate? I personally shoot a 7mm Mag, but that is because when I used to be a poor white boy, I needed a gun that i could comfortably take after anything North America had to offer. Of course, with moose and big bears, I would be a little selective with shot selection. But if you are in the market for an elk/moose gun, I'd look hard and heavy at 300WSM, 300 Win Mag, 30-'06, and the .308, all in order of my preference and opinion.


----------



## pockets (Dec 27, 2007)

I am trying to use as big a caliber as I can without to much recoil.
I am 5'11' and weigh 135 lbs so too much recoil would start me flinching and I would rather have good shot placement with moderate recoil rather than a big caliber and all over the place.
I used to shoot a remington 7600 pump 270 and really liked that gun
with the trigger adjusted to 2 lbs. I just thought it might be a little lite for elk and moose


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

I am also a "30 caliber guy" but you should first ask all the dead elk if that 270 is too light. :wink:

If that is what you are comfortable with, use it! Use a well constructed premium bullet and you will be just fine. (ie Barnes TSX, Nosler Partion, ...ect)

In general overkill is usually the safest bet but I would take a guy that is comfortable with his 270 over a guy that is scared of his 300 Mag. In a heart beat I may add!

Oh yeah, go with the Remmy 700. :beer:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I assume that you no longer have that .270 In that case, and with your build, I would suggest the .308, hands down. Look at the 30T/C also. Pretty intruiging round there.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

if you are stuck on the 270 & narrowed down between these 2, I vote for the 700.

but i'm yet another fan of the 30's

If you go after those big critters with the 270, shot placement (as in all cases anyways) and premium ammo.


----------

